# 12 Starlings Need Home in Charlotte NC



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I received the following e-mail from the Starling Talk message board this morning.

"The following is an email sent to you by an administrator of "Starling Talk Message Board". 

A woman In NC has just lost her home and she has 12 starlings, 4 are disabled and the rest are human imprints, some talk, they need homes right away.. Shelters will not allow her to keep the birds with her and her disabled child so she really needs people who can care for them, (all or a few), until new homes can be found for them. If you can help please email Sharon at: [email protected]

Thanks,
Jackie"

The only member here that I know who lives in Charlotte is Maryann (Littlestar) but I have not seen her "on" in quite a while. She has been very active in Starlingtalk so I would assume she already knows about this. Becky (Mary of Exeter) lives near Charlotte but I am not sure she could take in these birds.

Starlings are wonderful little birds and I hope homes can be found for all of these.

This is a link to the message board: http://starlingtalk.net/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, hoping this is not but I did wonder. I checked ST quickly this am but could find nothing in the short time I was on there.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't know LittleStar lived so close to me! 
If I knew how to take care of Starlings, I'd give one a home. But I don't know the slightest bit about them


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

To the very best of my knowledge, these starlings are Maryann's birds. I thought Kasia on Starling-Talk was adopting them. If that is not the case, then these birds do need to be found homes. This is a situation that has been going on for a long time (needing to find homes), and if it has finally reached the point where something has to happen now, then I hope that homes are found.

Starlings are wonderful and amazing birds but are very, very different than pigeons as to diet, housing, and personality. They would not be a bird to be taken in on a whim as things would not work out well for the bird or the adopter. For anyone interested in adopting, please have a long and very careful read here: StarlingTalk

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can they be shipped? I would think it is easier to find homes for them if they could be shipped.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If they can be shipped, I can take some/all. I have hand raised/rehabbed starlings in the past. Love them. Clever little brats soon figure out that a swooping hand often contains a captured grasshopper for starling birdie to eat.
Daryl


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I belong to starling talk, and for some reason its not posted anywhere on the site, I got an email and thats how I found out about it. Reti, I asked if they could be shipped and they cannot. They need food more and don't have a crop. I suggest if anyone can help to email sharon the email address is on the first post. Believe me, I LOVE my starling, and it does take a few minor adjustments but nothing that can't be done. Cat food is there main source of food, and egg laying mash that chickens eat. They sing, and some even talk, mine crows like a rooster. If anyone has a chance to have a starling, its one of the best pets I've ever had. I just received my first 2 pigeons from Reti this week, and my starling loves them already. I can't believe what a joy it is to have a starling my starling's name is baby, and I let him go after I hand raised him, not knowing any better, before I found starling talk and for 5 months he was free and he was coming back to me almost everyday wanting food living in the chicken coup, thats why he crows like the rooster. You can't help but fall in love with starlings, they are so personable, so clever, so funny, I LOVE THEM!! I offered to take one or two if someone can get them closer to me. min


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mindy said:


> I belong to starling talk, and for some reason its not posted anywhere on the site, I got an email and thats how I found out about it. Reti, I asked if they could be shipped and they cannot. They need food more and don't have a crop. I suggest if anyone can help to email sharon the email address is on the first post. Believe me, I LOVE my starling, and it does take a few minor adjustments but nothing that can't be done. Cat food is there main source of food, and egg laying mash that chickens eat. They sing, and some even talk, mine crows like a rooster. If anyone has a chance to have a starling, its one of the best pets I've ever had. I just received my first 2 pigeons from Reti this week, and my starling loves them already. I can't believe what a joy it is to have a starling my starling's name is baby, and I let him go after I hand raised him, not knowing any better, before I found starling talk and for 5 months he was free and he was coming back to me almost everyday wanting food living in the chicken coup, thats why he crows like the rooster. You can't help but fall in love with starlings, they are so personable, so clever, so funny, I LOVE THEM!! I offered to take one or two if someone can get them closer to me. min


I agree. I had one that lived to be 14. She's been gone for some years now and I miss her every day. Because of her, my interest in pigeons was renewed and thus began all these years of rehabbing 'trash' birds. If only folks really knew what they were missing, by denying themselves the opportunity to embrace Pigeons, Starlings and House Sparrows rather than destroy them. Poor deluded people.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Charis, very well said. 14 years is along time for a starling, I think the record is 18 years. I can only wish I will get the pleasure to have my baby that long. I'm going to do everything on my end for him to live that long thats for sure. min


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Wonderful Resolution*

This is from an email I received today, from Starlingtalk. Thank God for generous, good and kind people.
.................................................................................................................
"We want to thank each and every one of you who responded to our cry for emergency help. The 12 starlings are being safely re homed as I (Sharon) type. They are now in Florida and I"m sure anyone close to Ft. Myers who is interested in having another starling could adopt one from there. It was a bad situation, and time was the major factor, there just wasn't any. The lady had made arrangements for her birds, but those arrangements fell through at the very last moment.
Our hearts were touched by the kindness offered by each one of you. I can't write separate private emails to so many, but the offers to help went from taking one or more of the starlings, helping with transportation expenses, good wishes and prayers from many who lived far away, even one beautiful person, who couldn't take any birds offered to fly them in her own plane at her expense if they needed to go a great distance.
Several times reading your emails, We had big tears in our eyes and our hearts were filled with the knowledge that there still are a lot of really GOOD people in this world.
We will keep copies of all the replies, because it is the baby season and there are always starlings who need loving forever homes, so don't be too surprised it you get an email in the future checking to see if you have room for one more beautiful feathered baby in your heart!
Thank you so very much!
Sharon, Ronni, Pat, Lisa and Jennifer Starling Talk Message Board Moderators
Jackie Collins and Victoria - Administrator"
..................................................................................................................

A personal note - My heart goes out to the person who had to give up their birds. If it is, indeed, the person we think it is, we all know of her great love of her babies and it makes this doubly heartbreaking but at least she knows her babies are now safe and will be well cared for.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

There are indeed a lot of good people out there. 
Thank you for the great news, Maggie.

Reti


----------

